# LID after RAI until Whole Body Scan?



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! As I finish day 9 of this fabulous LID diet, I wonder if I'll have to stay on it after the RAI until the WBS a week later-anyone know?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

well I was told for my RAI to watch what I eat for a couple of days afterwards, but wasn't on the same restrictions as you.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The conservative approach is yes, stay on the LID until after the scan.

Having said that, some doctors don't ask patients to do the LID at all. But if you're doing it, you might as well do it 100%...that was my approach, anyway!

(I know, it's not fun.)


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

My doc (who does not in any way, shape, or form follow the conservative approach that Octavia mentioned) had me go off LID the day after I swallowed that blue pill. What research I did on the internet pointed more towards Octavia's answer, but I was free, so it worked for me. I was "lucky" enough to have my endo in there when I did my RAI, so I was able to ask him these questions without calling and bugging him about it. (Again, a first from what I'd seen research wise.)


----------

